# I am having very good luck with seaweed!



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

I am now in my second month of having my pain and constipation under control. What initially helped was getting off the "bad" food, and taking more bran, flax seed/oil, prunes, fruit, lettuce, slippery elm. I was, however, getting irritation from this much extra fibre. This week I have been taking seaweed regularily with very good luck. Here's one of the benefits: Seaweeds contain viscous polysaccharides(in varying amounts depending upon the species). These are non-digestible gelatinous substances known as agar, carrageenan, and funoran. The gelatin power of these can be strong, forming mucilage. Because of the viscosity (sticky and smooth) they are non-irritating and create a smooth stool.I've been using the readily available nori that is used for sushi. Just break 3 or 4 sheets into pieces and eat. If you get a very good quality nori it is quite tasty on it's own.I will investigate this more for anyone who's interested. I'm certainly going to keep eating it!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I hate the taste of seaweed. Does this come in a pill or capsule form?


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

I'd eat seaweed all day if it works regardless of taste. The taste can't be worse than walking around with 8 to 10 days worth of back-up. I know you're in British Columbia, but where would I buy seaweed in the U.S. (in a health food store???)


----------



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes, your health food store would probably have it, but it might be cheaper in the oriental foods section of your grocery chain. I can find it at most stores here. It"s price is about $3.00 CND for 10 sheets. I have just ordered it in 100 sheet packages from an oriental foods supplier. I don't know of any other way of eating it. Kelp powder comes in capsules, but I have no idea whether the benefits would be the same as for dried nori. I am about to try wakame seaweed next. Wakame can be reconstituted into a soup, or made into salads. It is also cheaper than nori. I have a recipe book and will try several. An added benefit, I've been reading, of the nutritional qualities of nori (Porphyra spp.for those of you near an unpolluted coast):* Protein content of 30% dry weight, better than most vegetables including soybeans.* Vitamin A from 36,000 to 540,000 IU per 100g * each sheet weighs about 3 grams* contains precursers to vitamin D* contains vitamin B1 B2,B5,B12, pantothenic acid, niacin, folic acid, C, also E and K, in quantities per dry weight better than land vegetables. Contents vary with species, and with time of year harvested. Source: McConnaughey, E. "Sea Vegetables, Harvesting guide and cookbook" Naturgraph, Calif. 1985.I'm off to do a bit more research on it.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Gswanson,I have read where you have said how well Zelnorm worked for you when you were in the clinical trials. You can now order it on-line from Mexico and Switzerland. You should go to he Zelnorn forum and order yourself some. Why continue to suffer while waiting for FDA approval when you can get some now???


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

What is slippery elm?And does lettuce bloat you at all?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi BeachI'm a big fan of slippery elm. It comes from a bark & you can buy it from health shops in powder form (powder works better than the pills). I take it about half an hour either before or after meals, one teaspoon dissolved in a little hot water or herbal tea. It settles the digestive system & reduces inflammation if you have ulcers in stomach or colon.


----------



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes, I agree. Slippery Elm seems to be very soothing to the digestive system. It contains:"Bioflavonoids, calcium, mucilage, phosphorus, polysaccharides, starch, tannins, vitamin K. It has been traditionally used to sooth inflamed mucous membranes of the bowels, stomach, and urinary tract. Good for diarrhea and ulcers and for treatment of cold's, flu, and sore throat."Source: Balch, J. Prescription for Nutritional Healing. 1997. Avery Publishing Group, NY.Here's a fun way to eat nori! Break and crumble up a sheet or nori. Put it in your hot air popcorn popper with some popcorn. Yummy. That's if you can handle the popcorn; I know it can be irritating.


----------



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

The acknowledged fibre content of nori is 1 gram per 3 gram sheet. That's not a lot, I know, only about 4% of your daily required fibre. It is the quality of the fibre which is important, in addition to the mucilage forming qualities of the seaweed. As for lettuce, yes it can cause bloating in me too. Once I ate a whole head of romaine lettuce when I was constipated. Two hours later after suffering much bloating and stomach ache, I had explosive diarrhea. Never again. Now I eat it every day, but in reasonable quantities. I chew it well. I'm sure it is one of the foods that I eat that helped get me back on track.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Seaweed is healthy. It is contains iodine and minerals which are good for a sluggish thyroid; a cause of constipation.This is a really good idea. sea vegtables are not popular in the US, but in Asia they are a staple.Why not? I actually have some in the cupboard, just because they are healthy. I never used any. Lazy? Now I know they can help c., I'll try it!


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

Just as a caution - I found out from my thyroid doctor that if you eat kelp or anything with iodine in it it will counteract your medication.


----------



## tarla (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried seaweed for constipation but found that too much of it sent my throid hormones out of whack (to the hypothroid end of the scale). Cutting back on the seaweed returned the hormone levels to normal. Another case of moderation.Tarla


----------



## Clair.gale (Mar 2, 2016)

It tastes amazing to me also and I recently started adding it to vegetarian sushi bowls I make for lunch. I was wondering would it best to have it in a warm miso seafood soup? That is interesting Tarla I have heard contrary to your personal experience it helps thyroid regulate hmm


----------

